# Endli bichir breeding



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here woke up this morning and saw the male endli was trying to mate with the female endli. I now separated both fish in 180g and hopefully eggs will show up soon. They keep doin the same thing just 2 hours I place them in a 180g. Since both are captive breed now it's time to wait for a plat endli to pop out in the batch hopefully.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, Earl !!!!

Both male & female look nice + strong. Was there anybody in this forum breed bichirs before ???? You might be the first one !!!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

would love to see that...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Congrats, Earl !!!!
> 
> Both male & female look nice + strong. Was there anybody in this forum breed bichirs before ???? You might be the first one !!!!!


someone from calgary breed his ornates but not sure if he's a bca member here.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> very cool


The waiting game starts. Thankfully I'm not on a vacation yet or I'm gonna miss it.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> would love to see that...


if the eggs starts to appear then will post more. Right now they are in a 180g and still doin the magic but no eggs of yet.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Definitely share if it's successful~ GOOD LUCK~


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =) Definitely share if it's successful~ GOOD LUCK~


Well if it is a success, there will be FREE give away for those who want BC breed endlicheris. Will only keep the one that I like. Hopefully a platinum will show up on the batch as both fish are captive breed from a reputable farm that produce platinum endli,


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

It's alway fun to watch things like this! thanks for sharing, man.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> It's alway fun to watch things like this! thanks for sharing, man.


Just crossing my fingers and hopefully when I get home eggs shows up.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol Earl, it would be excited enough if they breed, and you want them get you a platinum as well . Maybe feed them some chemical or some odd food now.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

U know u have to share some of the babies to me when they hatch


----------



## rayfong (Apr 23, 2010)

Too bad I wasn't in BC, I've been looking for endli's, they are a little hard to find in Edmonton.
Hope it turns out good for you.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

You should contact the guy in Alberta... Toirtis is his username, hes bred senegals, ornates and palmas polli... have you simulated the rainy season? I think big cold water change helps


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Kenta said:


> You should contact the guy in Alberta... Toirtis is his username, hes bred senegals, ornates and palmas polli... have you simulated the rainy season? I think big cold water change helps


Did that method before but doesn't work with lower jaw species somehow. I tried that with senegalus and it work. Well first was actually accident when the water temp went to 92F last year's summer. Then did a massive water change and lowered the temp to 78F. ph was at 7.2 at that time which is the same ph right now when the endli does the breeding ritual.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

rayfong said:


> Too bad I wasn't in BC, I've been looking for endli's, they are a little hard to find in Edmonton.
> Hope it turns out good for you.


Well you can always go for a long drive in the summer time.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> U know u have to share some of the babies to me when they hatch


I thought u dont want bichirs anymore... Well as I said FREE give aways if eggs start ti show up and fry pops out and survive to juvie stage.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Lol Earl, it would be excited enough if they breed, and you want them get you a platinum as well . Maybe feed them some chemical or some odd food now.


Yes a nice platinum is I want. Darn farms and lfs over charge the price. Both fish came from a reputable plat endli breeder so I having a cross fingers. Right a success breeding for them is good for now. If it does continue then I'm aiming for selective breed till a plat shows up.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool, I've seen mine doing that little dance... how large should they be for breeding to be successful? Mine are over 16", big around as my forearm...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-DC- said:


> Very cool, I've seen mine doing that little dance... how large should they be for breeding to be successful? Mine are over 16", big around as my forearm...


It's not how large they should be it how old they should be. Male must be 3 years and female around 5 years for success breeding. Some male mature at first year and female at 3 years but success rate is low.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank's, I'll contact the previous orwner he grew them out himself so i should be able to get an exact age


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-DC- said:


> Thank's, I'll contact the previous orwner he grew them out himself so i should be able to get an exact age


At 16" should be a year old unless they are stunted.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

No, they aren’t stunted I’m sure of that... but if odds are a pair this young wont have much success reproducing then i'll just leave them in the community tank I'm not really looking to breed them right now more just curious for the future..


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

So got more info on the bichir's, 

aparently they are wc Tinkinso variant from Guinea, He ordered them from Rehoboth Aquatics in Texas about 3 years ago, they came in around 10-12 inches, 

Now they are (just eyeballing it) over 16" probably closer to 18 and still growing. I should have mesured them before putting them into the new tank,

I dont know much about the varient's, I just loved the look of the the trio so i picked them up.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-DC- said:


> So got more info on the bichir's,
> 
> aparently they are wc Tinkinso variant from Guinea, He ordered them from Rehoboth Aquatics in Texas about 3 years ago, they came in around 10-12 inches,
> 
> ...


Wow! He probably did not took good care of them really well. 3 years old and still under 18". WC endli usually gets up to 14-16 inches in the first year especially Tinkinso Guinea as they grow fast. Then around 18-19 inches in the second and third year at 20"+. Well glad to see improvement now that they are in your tank.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

I never saw them in the previous home, however I know the guy has a good reputation but i guess you never know. 

I'll try to get a ruler in around them and see how big they are maybe my guess is off , they are in perfect condition the smallest was a few inches smaller then the other 2, but it's grown quite a bit lastly is catching up very quickly, 

they have a nice big home and eat like pig's I can’t wait to see how big these sucker's will get! Can I pick your brain some more ? I didn’t know until today that there were different variants of the species, how does my local stand up to the rest ? Like what makes them stand apart ?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-DC- said:


> I never saw them in the previous home, however I know the guy has a good reputation but i guess you never know.
> 
> I'll try to get a ruler in around them and see how big they are maybe my guess is off , they are in perfect condition the smallest was a few inches smaller then the other 2, but it's grown quite a bit lastly is catching up very quickly,
> 
> they have a nice big home and eat like pig's I can't wait to see how big these sucker's will get! Can I pick your brain some more ? I didn't know until today that there were different variants of the species, how does my local stand up to the rest ? Like what makes them stand apart ?


Not really much different as they are all endli. Some regional variants looks the same usually from close rivers or lakes. Heads shape, patterns, base color and finlets counts that makes them different to other regional variant but very little difference. Check out my treads on MFK and other people as wells. You can tell them apart. However Guinea and Chad variants seems to resemble closely except for some chad have less stripes and some have grey base color. While Nigerian have flatheads and wide a volta variant have massive head and thick. There are some too with flathead and like a shovel head shape such as the Kenya variant. Some other lighter stripes too of Volta variants or Ghana. So many out there that resemble each other too as they are just the same species.

Captive breeds are kinda hard to tell apart as parents have been mix with so many different variants now.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

any update?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> any update?


Male is still forcing itself. Female just dont want it. Lol! Gonna add another female bichir but different species.


----------

